# Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

Moin,

für alle, die schon immer mal wissen wollten, wie der Teich aus der Fischperspektive aussieht, ist dieses Teil hier vielleicht ein Tipp:
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_full_hd_unterwassercamcorder_48_5_1394_19738.html


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

Ja,Christine!
Und denn schon ab Morgen!......Wer im Winter seine Fischis nicht anschauen kann und Sie stark vermisst,weil der Winter wieder viel zu lang ist und die Stönerei im Forum dann nicht mehr aushält,kann sich beschwingt ein Sommer-Video einverleiben.
Auch könnte man den Camcorder im Winter an einer Stange mit einen Gummi befestigen und mal schauen was die Lieblinge so machen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

Christine,
guter Tipp für Unterwasser Video Einsteiger. 

Auch die ältere Unterwassercamera mit 16 MP Auflösung ist empfehlenswert, da sie auch HD Videos aufnehmen kann. Diese ist in einigen Märkten noch erhältlich.
Zusätzlich kann man mit der auch tolle Unterwasser Bilder machen.

Die aktuelle hat eine kleinere Auflösung für Bilder. Wie die Qualität davon ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

Hallo,

wird´s die auch in Aldi SÜD geben, weiß das jemand ?


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

Hauptsache, das wird kein Flop wie die Wildkamera. Bei uns in der Filiale war eine einzige vorhanden.

Ansonsten kann ich nur auf diese Kamera hinweisen. Super Teil

LG Willi


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

Die von Willi verlinkte Kamera hat was, wer weniger ausgeben will und die bei Aldi nicht geschafft hat - diese hier dürfte baugleich sein:
http://www.smdv.de/products/253470/Hyundai-Wasserfeste-Sportkamera-HD-FUN-V-10003-Water-Moments.html


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

...jetzt könnt Ihr lachen.. ich hab das hier für mein Fotohandy....   http://www.ebay.de/itm/20M-Unterwas...ubehör_Unterwassergehäuse&hash=item484ee8bc4b


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ...jetzt könnt Ihr lachen.. ich hab das hier für mein Fotohandy....   http://www.ebay.de/itm/20M-Unterwas...ubehör_Unterwassergehäuse&hash=item484ee8bc4b



Hallo,

jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig........hast du das schon selbst getestet und kannst es auch weiter empfehlen? Ich würde es gerne für mein I-Phone verwenden. Der Verschluss sieht etwas *billig* aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

also die ersten Tests mit Zewa innen drin hat zumindest die Wasserdichtigkeit bestätigt....  die Bildqualität kann ich noch nicht sicher beurteilen weil unser Wasser gerade etwas trüb ist, ich versuchs gleich mal beim füttern



Ergebnis:  mit Fotohandy ist die Qualität im trüben Wasser nicht so dolle.....


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Full-HD-Unterwasser-Camcorder bei Aldi-Nord 24.06.13*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen Susanne. Ich will es in erster Linie zum Angeln verwenden. Da reicht es mir dann auch aus, wenn ich im Umkreis von 10-20cm was sehe und so scharf muss es auch nicht sein. Ich glaube ich teste das mal :smoki.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Feb. 2018)

Hi Folks,

ich suche nach einer günstigen wasserdichten Kamera, mit der ich in meinem Teich ab und zu mal nach dem Rechten schauen kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rollei Actioncam 510?
LG

Udo


----------



## sugger1234 (5. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> ich suche nach einer günstigen wasserdichten Kamera, mit der ich in meinem Teich ab und zu mal nach dem Rechten schauen kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rollei Actioncam 510?
> LG
> ...


Hallo, mit der Rollei habe ich keine Erfahrungen , aber habe mir die Apeman A80 geholt
echt top die Cam und ist auch besser als die Rollei, ist ein Koffer dabei mit 2 Akkus und viel Zubehör
hier der link * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## louemmie (6. Feb. 2018)

Die Actioncam von Rollei war auch auf mein Zettel. Letztendlich ist es bei mir Camlink geworden, die gab es Anfang des Jahres bei Real, kann man auch noch im Internet nachsehen http://onlineprospekt.com/real-prospekt-angebote-ab-02-01-18/ auf Seite 45 im damaligen Prospekt. Wird wohl immer wieder mal bei Real angeboten. Die kann ich empfehlen, kann auch mal ein Video posten, dann kannst du dir ein Bild von der Qualität machen  LG


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2018)

Mach das.....
Eigendlich sollte man eine Wildkammera kaufen welche man auch unter Wasser nutzen kann und am besten gleich mit W-Lan Anschluss oder so......


----------



## sugger1234 (7. Feb. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach das.....
> Eigendlich sollte man eine Wildkammera kaufen welche man auch unter Wasser nutzen kann und am besten gleich mit W-Lan Anschluss oder so......



schau die mal die Apeman A80 von meinen Link an die hat auch Wlan, kannst direkt mit Handy oder Ipad verbinden und Live schauen und alles steuern  und das Unterwassergehäuse ist auch dicht


----------



## center (7. Feb. 2018)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich nix derart kaufen, aber die Apeman scheint ja richtig gut zu sein. Ich hatte immer mal wieder nach der Gopro geschaut, aber da war mir der Preis zu hoch für ein Spielzeug.
Aber die Apeman für 85 €?
Wie heißt gleich mein Motto?
Lieber haben als brauchen.


----------



## sugger1234 (7. Feb. 2018)

Hab die für 64€ geholt war im Angebot, da kann nicht über die Cam meckern, die Gopro ist mir auch zu teuer,  
gibt einige Videos auf YouTube über die Cam, Gehäuse wurde geändert und der Blaustich ist auch weg,


----------



## center (7. Feb. 2018)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> schau die mal die Apeman A80 von meinen Link an die hat auch Wlan, kannst direkt mit Handy oder Ipad verbinden und Live schauen und alles steuern



Also könnte ich einem __ Goldfisch das Ding auf den Rücken schnallen und live am iPad eine Teichinspektion machen?


----------



## sugger1234 (7. Feb. 2018)

wenn du deinen __ Goldfisch erwischt und der sich den Gurt umschnallen lässt kannst du das machen so
du kannst dann alles von einer App von deinem Handy steuern und einstellen,


----------



## DbSam (7. Feb. 2018)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> du kannst dann alles von einer App von deinem Handy steuern


Ich möchte diese Aussage gern präzisieren: Fast alles, den 'Goldi' natürlich nicht.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2018)

center schrieb:


> Also könnte ich einem __ Goldfisch das Ding auf den Rücken schnallen und live am iPad eine Teichinspektion machen?


Für Hunde gibt es den Gurt.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Wie groß ist dein Goldfisch ?
Vielleicht ist da etwas passendes bei.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Greleaves-5...079806&hash=item25e3ca33b2:g:d1gAAOSwb69Zzpjv


----------



## DbSam (8. Feb. 2018)

@center:
Die Apeman ist heute bei dem großen A ab 12:35 Uhr im Blitzangebot ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## krallowa (8. Feb. 2018)

Moin,

ich finde die Apemann aber nicht unter den kommenden Angeboten.
Kannst du mir mal den Link schicken, gern per PN.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## sugger1234 (8. Feb. 2018)

*Neu*
ab 12.34 Uhr soll die reduziert sein hab ich gerade gesehen Am..z.de, die Apeman A80


----------



## DbSam (8. Feb. 2018)

Hier ist der gewünschte Link zum [DLMURL="https://www.amazon.de/Unterwasserkamera-wasserdicht-verbesserten-Transporttasche-Accessoires/dp/B01JS00NFE"]späteren Angebot[/DLMURL]


gruß Carsten


----------



## krallowa (8. Feb. 2018)




----------



## DbSam (8. Feb. 2018)

Aber viele schlechte Bewertungen in der letzten Zeit ...
Man weiß nicht was man glauben soll ...


----------



## sugger1234 (8. Feb. 2018)

hab meine jetzt im Januar gekauft und ich finde sie Top finde nichts zum meckern
man darf sie ja auch nicht mit einer normalen Kamera vergleichen


----------



## center (9. Feb. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> @center:
> Die Apeman ist heute bei dem großen A ab 12:35 Uhr im Blitzangebot ...



Einmal nicht ins Forum geguckt!

Passt, zwar nicht ganz zum Thema, aber wie hast du das Angebot mitbekommen? Zufällig?
Ich hab die Apeman schon auf meinem Wunschzettel bei Amazon, aber eine Nachricht von einem Angebot hatte ich nicht.


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2018)

Naja, ich hatte auf Grund Eurer Diskussion nach diesem Artikel gesucht. Mich interessierte dieses Ding eigentlich nur in Richtung Unterwasserkamera.
Das neugierige A hat sich meine Suche natürlich sofort gemerkt und mir gestern früh eine E-Mail geschickt:
*Du hast nach dem Dingens gesucht, also kauf das!
Du brauchst das unbedingt!
Du willst das haben!
Gleich heute!
Gleich jetzt!
Sofort!​*
​Ich bin aber standhaft geblieben. 

Hast Du aber auch wirklich genau dieses Angebot auf dem Wunschzettel stehen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## center (9. Feb. 2018)

Ja, genau das.
Hab gerade nochmal mein E-Mail Papierkorb durchsucht, da kam nur eine E-Mail zu den Suchen von meinem Zwerg.

Naja, vorerst Pech gehabt.

Ich will das Ding auch zwecks Unterwassereinsatz beim Tauchen.
Dabei such ich gleich auch ein Selfiestick für Unterwasser mit integriertem Auslöser.
Auch noch nicht gefunden. Jedenfalls keinen den man ausziehen kann.


----------



## center (9. Feb. 2018)

Ha, jetzt ist gerade wieder für 68,79 statt 85,99
Gekauft


----------



## blackbird (19. Feb. 2018)

Hi zusammen 

ich hab mir die A80 spaßeshalber mal geholt, wegen des bevorstehenden Skiurlaubs. 
Leider ließ sie sich mit nur einer einzigen (von vier) SD-Karte zur Arbeit überreden und das war eine 
8 GB-SD-Karte. 64 und 128 ( ich weiß, 128 sind an sich nicht vom Hersteller als kompatibel gemeldet, sollen aber 
laut Kundenäußerungen funktionieren ) klappten nicht. Auf keine Art. Habe diverse Kundenfragen gelesen, die 
berichten, dass die Apeman recht sensibel ist bzgl. des "Kartenmaterials" ;-) 

Geht heute retour und wird durch eine Rollei ersetzt. Von der Marke haben die Kids ihre Fotoapparate bekommen und 
die machen einen guten Job. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## sugger1234 (19. Feb. 2018)

habe damit keine Probleme hab eine Samsung EVO Plus Micro SDXC 64GB class10 U3, hab  2 von denen am laufen beide ohne Probleme
kann sein das alte Karten nicht gehen, sollte immer eine class 10  sein


----------



## blackbird (19. Feb. 2018)

Zwei davon sind ganz Neue von SanDisk gewesen, selbstverständlich Class 10, wie im Handbuch gefordert...


----------



## DbSam (19. Feb. 2018)

Ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben:
Rollei, ist das neben Polaroid nicht der 'Grundig' unter den Kamerawerken?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (19. Feb. 2018)

Hi Carsten, 
ja, das trifft es sicher auf den Punkt.  
Für den Spaß sollte es in dem Preisbereich bleiben. 
Und von den Angeboten in diesem Bereich machte mir Rollei 
den solidesten Eindruck. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Haptik und das Zubehör von der Apeman 
einen sehr guten Eindruck machten. 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## DbSam (19. Feb. 2018)

Hi Tim,

ok, dann berichte mal bitte von der Rollei.

Mich hat die größere Anzahl von Berichten in Bezug auf die Karte, das wasserdichte Gehäuse und die App vor dem Klick 'gerettet'.
Irgendwie hatte ich da kein gutes Gefühl, warum auch immer ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## center (20. Feb. 2018)

Ich such schon ein Weilchen eine Fernbedienung für die Apeman. Hab bis jetzt nur welche gefunden die aus China versandt werden.
Oder gibts vielleicht doch ein Selfi Stick mit integrierter Fernbedienung?


----------



## blackbird (20. Feb. 2018)

Hi zusammen,

die Rollei ist heute angekommen. 
Äußerlich könnte man meinen, dass sie aus dem selben Holz geschnitzt sind. 

Die Software ist wesentlich grobschlächtiger von der Aufmachung her. 

Sie schluckt die 64-Gb-Karte ohne murren und nimmt auf. 
Die App sieht Grütze aus und beim Pairing hängt sich diese auf... 
Ein konstantes WLAN-PW kommt noch dazu... 

Geht mit der anderen retour heute. 

War einen Versuch wert. 
Wird dann wohl doch mit etwas mehr Recherche eine GoPro werden. 

LG Tim


----------



## DbSam (20. Feb. 2018)

Hi alleine,

Danke für den Bericht.
Ich warte mal auf den nächsten. 

So ein Dingens muss klaglos funktionieren.
Wenn es nur Frust auslöst, dann vergammelt es sicherlich alsbald im Schrank und dafür ist das Geld zu schade.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## blackbird (20. Feb. 2018)

Genau, sehe ich ebenso.
Deswegen nach ca. 20 Min. kurzem Test bzw. Ausprobieren - zurück...


----------



## Hannesan (20. Feb. 2018)

Mag ja interessant sein für eine halbe Stunde aber danach? 
Selbst die GoPro mag ich nicht besonders, ich glaube auch nicht das die alle Wasserdicht sind.


----------



## sugger1234 (20. Feb. 2018)

allein der Preis was die GoPro kostet, für das Geld bekommst richtige Cam,  
und die GoPro  kann auch nicht mehr  als die A80 außer dir mehr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen
und beide bleiben Aktioncam und sind keine Proficam
kommt ja immer darauf an was du damit machen willst
und wenn was undicht oder so wird, dann tausche ich sie um in den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Feb. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben:
> Rollei, ist das neben Polaroid nicht der 'Grundig' unter den Kamerawerken?
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Das war mal ein guter Kamerahersteller, leider gibt es nur noch den Namen unter dem jetzt billiges Zeug verammscht wird.


----------



## DbSam (21. Feb. 2018)

Hihi und was denkt Du, warum in meinem Posting noch die Namen Grundig und Polaroid auftauchen?  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (21. Feb. 2018)

Immerhin ist Grundig in europäischer Hand ( Türkei ) und die Geräte werden dort auch hergestellt


----------



## center (22. Feb. 2018)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> und wenn was undicht oder so wird, dann tausche ich sie um in den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung



Ich glaube bei der Gopro mal gelesen zu haben, das sie bis ..m Wasserdicht ist, aber es keine Garantie darauf gibt.

Das wird dann nix.


----------



## sugger1234 (22. Feb. 2018)

wenn ich ein Wasserdichtes Gehäuse kaufe, dann muss es auch dicht sein, wenn nicht, kann ich tauschen und das ohne Probleme in der Garantiezeit,
je nach dem wo man kauft,
und
Das Gehäuse der _*GoPro*_ Hero3 Black Edition hält sogar bis zu 60 Metern Wassertiefe stand


----------

